# isight not detected



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey,

I tried configuring SKYPE for a user and noticed that isight was not working. I did the software updates to the latest. checked system profiler but is not recognize, opened photo booth and all I see is a camera logo cross out "not recognizing camera". booted from an external drive and still not listed under system profiler. when I opened the laptop i made sure isight was plugged in to the logic board. I think is a hardware issue, maybe LCD needs to be replaced?!? any advice? Thanks!

MBP 10.5.8 early 2008
user does not recall when was the last time it worked.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I would reset SMU and try to reproduce the issue in another user and see what happens.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

I did but nothing changed. my conclusion was a bad isight which needs replacement. Thanks anyways!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have any other software running at the same time?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Could be a bad isight but I would try it on another computer.


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

No other software running at the same time. I booted the MBP from an external drive and is still not detected by software or system profiler. how would I try isight on another computer if is built in the MBP LCD??


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If booting from a different OS install didn't make it show up in the System Profiler, then you have a hardware issue, either a bad iSight, or the USB controller it's plugged into. You need to take it back to Apple.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

My bad!!! I when I work at apple it was a few years ago when isight cameras clipped to the top on ur monitor...

Boot to the install disk and open system profiler and see what shows up... 

It's probably broke...


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

still not detected. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Probably time to put it in paper weight mode! Did you buy apple care? how old is ur computer?


----------

